# Ruffwear track jacket?



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Does this look right?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

This is Wilson's first real winter as a big boy -- his first birthday is next week! I went to try on coats for him today and this is the ruffwear track jacket which I thought he'd use next month for pheasant hunting.

Long story short, Wilson is a BIG tall boy. He weighs in at just over 60 lbs and when the store measured him, said he was 24 inches from shoulder down to tail. This is the ruffwear large. It looks short on him! Per the picture on the tag, this looks to be common with these this coat - they are just short? http://www.ruffwear.com/Track-Jacket-High-Visibility-Coat?sc=2&category=12 

Anyhow, does anyone have this coat and is this how it should fit? Yes, I realize this is a somewhat ridiculous question, but I have never bought coats for pups before!

Wilson will also need a real coat once winter comes, but this is just my starting point.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Seems a little short??

I have the Ruffwear K-9 Overcoat and it seems like the back may be a little longer. I am very happy with this coat, but my pup is petite compared to Wilson  

http://www.ruffwear.com/K9?sc=2&category=12

I think I am going to look into the Chilly Dogs coats soon though, they seem to be popular with some folks on the forum.

http://www.chillydogs.ca


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Just going out to take pictures of Dharma now. will post later.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

From last winter


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks!!! I think it is short, but maybe it is supposed to be short since it is a visibility jacket versus warmth jacket? I compared the length of the two jackets and yours is definitely longer even tho fitted for the same size pup. I may have to invest in a chilly dog one next year, once I see how Wilson tolerates coats. He's a bit nippy still with them


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Is there any way you can contact the manufacturer? That's the neat thing about Chilly Dog. The reviewed my order and felt that she would not get any long term wear out of small at her age. Even though it might fit nicely now. They confirmed that my measurements were correct which made me feel better. In the end I got Dharma the medium in the 2 items I ordered for the fall. they are big on my little 15 week old puppy- but not by much. They still hang slightly over her tail. I will order her a coat when it gets later into the early winter and I can see how much more she has grown by the sizing of her rain slicker and sweater.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

This post is probably too old to help the OP out but for other people considering this track jacket: it is great!!
I just got one yesterday so that I could bring her on a rabbit hunt. (We didn't end up seeing any other hunters but I wanted to make sure she was clearly visible).
The picture is a bit dark but you can see the fit. It is an S/M for my petite 41lbs girl.
I got it at REI so that I could bring her in and fit it on (dogs officially not allowed in the store but I asked before bringing her in).
Of course I've only used it once now but she ran through bushes and brush and most importantly didnt seem to restrict her movement (see pic running up steep hills) and it really seems like great quality and has great adjustable straps.
Besides hunting trips I think I'll also have her wear it on hikes and runs in twilight. I'm very happy with it!


----------

